# 15g or 18g VST



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

*Which one to buy ?*​
vst 15g545.45%vst 18b654.55%


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Cant descide on either a 15 or 18 VST basket


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Completely personal taste, I currently pull singles from an 18g VST, however for milk drinks I generally find them a bit too strong, therefore I am looking at getting a 15g for milk based drinks..... If that makes sense.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

15g VST for me. Makes an espresso short enough to enjoy on its own or enjoy a second one shortly after without too much caffeine-induced warping.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its 18g all the way for me. VSTs are not available for my La Spaz, 53mm PF.

However I did find an excellent replacement engineered by a German Company.

They are a big improvement on the standard baskets. Beautifully smooth inside with a regular & concise hole pattern to the edge.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks takeing the plunge and going to try the 18g one, now ridge or ridgeless ?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I have a 15g and occasionally get 17g in with no problems.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

My average ammount of coffee I use is between 16g and 18g so I think the 18g will do me fine. Will only have to get the correct tamper but will try with my Concept Art 58mm one first.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The 18g works best with 17-19g coffee. I usually fix my dose at 18g unless the coffee isnt very dense and a struggle to fit it in the basket without the puck hitting the shower screen , in which case 17.5g resolves the issue. Not sure how Gaggia showerscreen clearance is compared to my e61 tho.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i dont really notice any difference in screen clearance between my gaggia carezza/classic and the Fracino. Its much of a muchness IMHO


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Also factoring in convex versus flat tampers , mine will have higher edges and shallower middle


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I have used both the 18g and the 15g and I prefer the 18g for light->medium roasts and the 15g for darker roasts. I use ridgeless which I've found fine. I have not however found a good 58.35mm tamper with a curved base at a reasonable price. I have a knock flat base which is great but ideally I would like a curve. The 18g I find slightly harder to deal with in that I find you have to be spot on with the tamp/dose/grind or you get an uneven pour. This might be a feature of higher doses in general, not sure.


----------

